# nintendo DS screen brightness



## jasoon (Dec 15, 2008)

Was playing on my ds and the screen brightness became darker.  Don't know if there is a back light or brightness control, or where they are/how to adjust, as I've misplaced the manual.  Tried fiddling with buttonsbut no luck.  I'm sure it's something glaringly obvious, but could someone tell me what is it?

Thank-you


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 15, 2008)

If you load the DS with no game in it you get your settings screen thingy. Just play around with all that. I think there's a sort of sun symbol at the bottom. Can't recall though and you adjust it from there.


----------



## jasoon (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks will try that


----------



## stupid kid (Dec 19, 2008)

It's been a while since I had a DS but I think it's on the start up screen at the bottom left, and iirc some games let you change it in game.


----------



## jasoon (Jan 6, 2009)

I found it.  There is a 'sun' top left of the screen when I went into games, which you press.
That was the only way to do it.


----------

